# Running of the Chis in DC



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My breeder and friend did this event last year and after seeing my two run over memorial day stated they need to enter next year. Well I just sent him an email and asked if we are doing this or not and I looked it up online. My two are super quick esp BG. Sonny more Bunny hops and runs LOL Should I go and enter them? 

Running of the Chihuahuas!

Here is their running form

Sonny- I can fly









BG


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Photos from 2012 Event

The Running of the Chihuahuas in D.C. - Pictures | WJLA.com


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh do it! That looks fab! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

It does look like fun and the $20 entry fee goes to charity. I wonder how my two would do as they are quick but have never raced before.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh. You have to do it!! It looks like so much fun. I wish there was an event like that here. Hilarious. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Do it! If I didn't have finals the next Monday I would make the 4.5 hour drive and join you! Looks like tons of fun. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Supposedly they have some all over the country so se if there is a local one. Ashley my house is always open


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I soooooo want to attend this........ Kody wouldnt run but would like to take him to it.......

are you attending?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

jan896 said:


> I soooooo want to attend this........ Kody wouldnt run but would like to take him to it.......
> 
> are you attending?


I think so, going to talk to husband tonight and my breeder will be there too with his chis but they won't run either. He is pushing me to enter my two as they are so quick!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I will put it on my calendar... I have some extensive Dental work coming up soon but if I can I will attend....


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

jan896 said:


> I will put it on my calendar... I have some extensive Dental work coming up soon but if I can I will attend....


Sounds good! I will remind you as it get closer too I think it will be hysterical


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

is Southwest DC a safe area??


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

jan896 said:


> is Southwest DC a safe area??


Yeah Southeast is the area to avoid


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I love the pictures on this thread. Your pups look so strong, fit and athletic. Just gorgeous!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks! They love to run


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

Do it! If they had one of those around here I would enter Bell. She is super fast! Looks like a lot of fun and its for a good cause!


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Do it! And make sure someone gets pictures!! 

I would love to enter one of these with Lilo but there aren't any in my area. :-(


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Google to see if there is one in your area

Hits 96

Cinco de Mayo Festival & Chihuahua Races | Phoenix

Chihuahuas off to the races at Cinco de Mayo celebration - The Denver Post

Cinco de Mayo celebrations: Hundreds of chihuahuas turn out for Kansas City costume parade | Mail Online

www.facebook.com/events/586646224679357/

Cinco de Mayo Festival

Second Annual Cinco de Mayo Chihuahua Races, Charlotte | Events | Yelp

Celebrate Cinco de Mayo at Bully’s 13th annual Chihuahua Races SPCA benefit | This is Reno

So check your state to see if there is one. I just did a quick google search and these pulled up.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Results- BG got knocked out in first round along with Bianca and Kate (family member) Too many people too much noise and she got scared and confused. Sonny won his 1st heat and went to semi finals. They had him up against a lot of large mixes. At the starting line a guy pushed my dad over and basically Sonny was running straight into buckets that hold the turf down. He got a slow start but finished with the pack. They couldn't tell who was 1st 2cnd or 3rd so they randomly picked and Sonny was not one of them.

BG & Bianca did a duet for best trick and came in 2and though  all in all they had a blast! They are beyond exhausted! Will post photos on Monday


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

How fun.....can't wait to see pictures from the event. Sleep well puppies!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Aw! Sounds like they did their best. Can't wait to see pics! I bet it was hilarious.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sounds like fun! Wish I could of been there. I was in the basement library all day instead. Next year? 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Sounds like fun! Wish I could of been there. I was in the basement library all day instead. Next year?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Definitely next year. You and Toby need to come up. It was a blast and my two are still tired.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

At 9:45 on the Fox News Station KC and Dexter should be on. National news broadcast


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Huly said:


> Google to see if there is one in your area
> 
> Hits 96
> 
> ...


I just saw the Running of the Chis race in Charlotte, NC on our local news. Darn, I didn't realize there was an event that close. Lady would do great if she knew what to do! She is very fast!!!! Pupluv and I could have gone to Charlotte!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jayda said:


> I just saw the Running of the Chis race in Charlotte, NC on our local news. Darn, I didn't realize there was an event that close. Lady would do great if she knew what to do! She is very fast!!!! Pupluv and I could have gone to Charlotte!


How did I not see that there was one in charlotte??!? Not that I could have gone during finals, but it's closer than DC for sure. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> How did I not see that there was one in charlotte??!? Not that I could have gone during finals, but it's closer than DC for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Next year lets touch base and go for sure!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Y'all should go! It is so much fun! We honestly had a blast. Sonny was a little depressed he got robbed of his championship but a nice pig ear when we got home made up for it!  We can't wait to do it again


----------

